# Neuaufbau Grossmann frx



## bolo (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo habe bei eBay einen Rahmen ersteigert ...Grossman frx...will ihn neu aufbauen....und möchte unbedingt eine doppelbrückengabel einbauen....!!! dringendst brauche ich fachmännische Beratung , da ich null Plan habe ...hab mich zu letzt vor 15 Jahren mit Fahrrädern beschäftigt.....es sollen auch 24ger Räder rein....welche Gabel-Dämpfer-Schaltung usw passen......GUT U.GÜNSTIG  ...schon mal danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## PhatBiker (24. Juni 2013)

schau mal hier rein . . . die beschäftigen sich auch mit Grossmann FRX Bikes.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134778


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolo (24. Juni 2013)

danke.....mal gucken ob sich jemand meldet


----------



## sundancer (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo Bolo,

aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn genau?
Baue meine Bikes in der Regel immer selber auf und habe auch ne gut sortierte Werkstatt.
Warum denn 24 Zoll Laufräder? 

Schreib mal PN. 

Gruß

Basti


----------



## bolo (25. Juni 2013)

zz lebe ich auf den Kanaren.......die hintere schwinge fasst nur 24....vorn würde 26 gehen
...will aber denn auch 24...Hast du Ne Ahnung ...Bezeichnungen der Artikel ....ich habe ein Bild von einen schon fertigen....weiss aber nicht was fuer Teile verbaut sind
wie hängt man hier den Bilder an


----------



## bolo (25. Juni 2013)

kann mir einer genau sagen was fuer Teile an diesem Rad verbaut sind 
http://www.ride-downhill.com/showthread.php?tid=777


----------



## sundancer (25. Juni 2013)

bolo schrieb:


> kann mir einer genau sagen was fuer Teile an diesem Rad verbaut sind
> http://www.ride-downhill.com/showthread.php?tid=777



Lesen kannst du aber, oder? Teile stehen doch da drunter


----------



## bolo (25. Juni 2013)

ja ich kann noch viel mehr.....
ich hab vorweg gesagt ich hab kein Plan.....


----------



## bolo (25. Juni 2013)

ausserdem wird immer nach einbaulaege gefragt....u.ich hab kein Plan


----------



## sundancer (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn du keinen plan hast, wird ein Bikeaufbau schwierig. Etwas technisches Verstaendnis sollte man schon mitbringen.

Einbaulaenge ist der Abstand zwischen den Lochmitten der beiden Daempferaugen im entlasteten Zustand


----------



## bolo (25. Juni 2013)

danke.....die Teile oben am Rad im Link sind ein wenig teuer......was gibt es da noch für Marken(Möglichkeiten).....um es so in etwa hin zu bekommen das es auch optisch was her macht.....was würdest du empfehlen...danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (25. Juni 2013)

Im FRX maccht sich optisch eine marzocchi 888 als Gabel sehr gut. allerdings die Version mit 200m Federweg, nicht die alte mit 170mm
Als Dämpfer würde ich schon nen Fox DHX empfehlen. Wenn die Kohle nicht reicht, auch nen Fox Van. Als LAufräder, wenn es günstig sein Soll, Irgendwas mit Sun Double Track Felgen. Die Dinger sind zwar sackschwer, aber nahezu unzerstörbar. Bremsen bei so einem Panzer Avid Code, Magura Gustav M, Oder Shimano Saint, oder evtl. eine der Grimeca Bremsen mit 4 oder 6 Kolben, damit das auch zur brachialen Optik des restlichen Bikes passt.


----------



## sundancer (25. Juni 2013)

bolo schrieb:


> zz lebe ich auf den Kanaren.......



Die Kanaren gehörten aber meines Wissens nicht zu Norddeutschland


----------



## bolo (25. Juni 2013)

;-) bin öfter in Bremen lebe schon lange hier


----------



## bolo (25. Juni 2013)

ich gucke schon die ganze Zeit bei eBay ....wo könnte man noch gute gebraucht Teile bekommen....danke nochmal ....mein bester


----------



## bolo (26. Juni 2013)

'was hälst du denn von der Marke zoom


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Juni 2013)

ich nichts . . . und jeder der sich so ein billig teil an ein ordendliches Bike ran schraubt hat auch rostige Golf Felgen an sein Porsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (26. Juni 2013)

bolo schrieb:


> 'was hälst du denn von der Marke zoom



Wenn du mit sowas kommst, brauchen wir hier nicht weiterreden. Bringt nichts!


----------



## bolo (27. Juni 2013)

was hältst du von der boxxer junior....er hat 180mm angegeben


----------



## sundancer (27. Juni 2013)

Eine boxxer Junior ist mir nicht bekannt


----------



## bolo (27. Juni 2013)

oh man ....ja genau ....Bomber
sorry diggar


----------



## bolo (27. Juni 2013)

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-an...mpaign=email-ContactPoster&utm_content=ViewAd
man kann bei ihm aber nicht bieten u.unklar ist mir auch die zahlungsabwicklung....keine kt.no.   o.Pay PAL
er will endlich hunni


----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

en hunni ...meinte ich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juni 2013)

ist ne 170mm gabel von 2002... nix besonderes an sich...


----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

ich verfolge gerade auch ne boxxer 2008...bin mit 150 noch Der hochstbitende


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juni 2013)

wolltest doch auch noch bilder von dem swinger haben...


----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

was kannst du mir zu dem ding sagen und willst den los werden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juni 2013)

ist nen 190er swinger x4 sfs (shimstack, kein spv). ansprechverhalten ist porn. dämpfer ist dicht, einsteller funktionieren. gebrauchsspuren sind wie man auf dem bild sieht, wenig vorhanden.
der dämpfer hat aber ein manko: die mutter, mit der die feder gespannt ist, ist verzogen, weswegen sie nur mit werkzeug (zange z.b.) bewegt werden kann. ersatzteil ist schon bestellt. würde ich im falle des verkaufes vorher tauschen, da ich dafür den dämpfer öffnen muss. in dem fall wird er direkt mit neuem öl versorgt.


----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

was ist der Unterschied zum dhx5.0....außer dem Zentimeter...und was hast du dir preislich vorgestellt.....sollte ich für Boxer entscheiden wäre es ja blöd vorn 200mm zu haben und hinten 190mm ....zu der Bomber junior wurde dieser Dämpfer passen


----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

was ist spv u porn...oder so


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juni 2013)

ich denke, du solltest dich erstma ins thema einlesen...

zum einen, 200mm oder 190mm einbaulänge sagt nur was über das maß von dämpferauge zu dämpferauge aus. im normalfall haben die 190er dämpfer 50mm hub, 200er dämpfer gibts mit 50 und 57mm hub. durch das übersetzungsverhältnis des rahmens ergibt sich dann der federweg am rad. lässt sich errechnen oder nachschlagen im WWW

"spv" ist ein dämpfungssystem von manitou, ebenfalls "sfs". da nun ins detail zu gehen, würde den rahmen hier sprengen. unterm strich kann man sagen, das dämpfer mit spv richtig eingestellt weniger zum wippen neigen, dafür bei kleinen stössen eher "bockig" reagieren, so wenigstens meine erfahrung.

die aussage "porn" bezog sich auf die funktion...


----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

oje....wusste nicht das das Ne Wissenschaft ist


----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

das WWW ist nicht angekommen....der Dämpfer sieht so kurz aus....


----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

http://www.ride-downhill.com/showthread.php?tid=777

so sollte es aussehen wenn's fertig ist....du denkst wirklich ich muss das alles studieren....und der Einsatzbereich ist wohl auch entscheidend


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. Juni 2013)

frage. welches baujahr is deiner eigentlich??

2006 (Link) 

oder

2007 (Link) 

laut der seite brauchst du wohl 200mm einbaulänge, also fällt mein dämpfer raus, wäre 10mm zu kurz. allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob du dort ne boxxer einbauen solltest, der rahmen hat ne federwegsempfehlung bis 190mm vorn.


----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

ja hätte ich gelesen die Empfehlung......die junior hat ja auch nur 170mm ....was gibt es denn noch fuer doppelbrückengabel mit 190mm....und zum Baujahr kann ich wenig sagen der Rahmen wurde pulverbeschichtet...ich guck mal kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum::fully_rahmen_grossman::2090.html
dieser Link wurde mir vom vorbesitzer gesendet....ich habe ihn jetzt nochmal gemailt.....ich persönlich schätz 05


----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

Achse ich hab viele im Netz mit 200mm gesehen


----------



## sundancer (28. Juni 2013)

Ich bin der Meinung, in den FRX Rahmen gehören Daempfer mit 222er Einbaulaenge. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher


----------



## sundancer (28. Juni 2013)

Hab grad gesucht, sind 215mm EBL


----------



## bolo (28. Juni 2013)

und Was nehme ich da am besten.. .


----------



## sundancer (28. Juni 2013)

Am besten einen Daempfer in der passenden Einbaulaenge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

